

Roomr for iOS lets you view and book meeting rooms directly from your iPhone - tomasmcg
http://www.roomrapp.com

======
tomasmcg
Here are some free promo codes. If you use one of them, please let me know and
I'll cross it off the list.

    
    
      Y37AY7HTHJXA
      XYPNMMRHH73N
      W97AW47EN76K
      TYHNNEAXNFJA
      M6LANR3RHPPN
    

I'm have developed this app myself and I respond to all support queries. I
want to slowly improve this app by adding new features, so all comments are
welcomed.

Thanks!

